

Realise Minas Tirith - taietel
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/realise-minas-tirith

======
tluyben2
What's with the 100 year lease? Why would anyone do that even if it were not a
joke altogether?

~~~
mdwrigh2
Flats in the UK are often not sold as in the US, but rather you purchase a
long term (100+ year) lease to the property with the option to extend
essentially indefinitely (for a reasonably small cost). Some flats comes with
a share in the freehold (ownership of the actual building), but at least in
London those are fairly rare.

